# datenbank eines ortsregister



## matthias333 (8. Jun 2005)

also es passt net ganz da herein - aber es passt irgendwie überhaupt nirgends rein, also:

ich bräucht eine liste aller orte + postleitzahlen für ger/aut - hat wer sowas oder weiß wer wo ich sowas herkrieg.
(z.B.:

```
ort1, 1234
ort2, 1234
...
```
)

wie die liste ausschaut oder ob das ein file aus einer db heraus is, ist gleich. aber i bräucht sowas.  :lol: 

mfg matthias


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Jun 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## DP (8. Jun 2005)

http://www.vollversion.de/download/blz/plz_manager_30c_624.html


----------

